# Has anyone sold images to Cavan before?



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 24, 2012)

I sell some of my works on Deviant Art as prints because I retain ownership of all my photography that way, however I recently submitted some of my images to Cavan for evaluation so I can sell images to them. How are they to do business with? I have sold some stock images a few times before but I have never done business with Cavan. Thanks for the input.


----------



## KmH (Jul 24, 2012)

If Cavan is a stock photo business, Cavan won't be buying any photos from you. Cavan would be selling use licensing, and you would get a cut of the use licensing price Cavan charges if someone decides they want to license one of your photos.

Edit: Nope! Cavan is not a standard stock agency. So carry on.

I don't see a link to their Artist Agreement, and when you click on License Our Work it takes you straight to Getty Images.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 24, 2012)

When I read the FAQ on their web site before submitting images for evaluation they were pretty clear anything they purchase they own the rights to it. You can no longer claim ownership to, The way I recall I think they give you the ability to do a limited run which i don't care about and you can still show it as part of your portfolio, you lose ownership rights once they purchase it. I was just curious if anyone had dealt with them.


----------



## KmH (Jul 24, 2012)

Are you aware that when you release the shutter, you automatically own copyright to that photo for the remainder of your life, + 70 years?

The additional 70 years is so you can will the copyrights to your heirs.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 24, 2012)

I understand the copyright law but you can sell the rights to an image or intellectual property object. What I am saying is they in their FAQ are saying that or at least that is what I understand. From their website....   This is why I was asking if anyone did business with them 

Cavan Images




> *I understand Cavan Images will be buying the copyright to images I decide to sell, but what exactly does that mean?*
> 
> Cavan Images will be the sole copyright holder of any image you decide to sell to us. This means that you will not be able to license or resell these images, or similar images, on your own - However, you may still use the pictures for your own self-promotion and fine-art needs.
> 
> ...


----------

